# Steaming with an Evolution



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

I don't steam milk often but i'm not sure if i'm doing it right! Basically, i press the button to get up to steam temp. When the green light comes on indicating it's hot enough i start steaming. But the light doesn't stay lit for long. I assume it's now not hot enough. So do i stop steaming, wait for the light, steam a bit more etc? This can take some time!! Because when the light goes off and i keep steaming i'm wondering whether i'm now starting to fill the milk with hot water?

Any tips/experience?

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Nick

Think of the steam light like that on your oven. You don't take the food out of the oven when the light comes back on again.

The light indicates the boiler is working to reach temp and the light will come onf when the required temperature is reached.

Hope this makes sense


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Glenn,

Yeah, i understand the function of the light but it doesn't stay on for long enough to steam milk then. If you wait until the light comes on, off, on, it takes about 5mins to steam and then the coffee has gone cold etc. I guess it's quite difficult to explain what i mean. Is the Classic like this? It seems pretty useless to be honest! I know it's only a small domestic machine but...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Nick

Great question and observation.

Once the machine is at temperature there is generally more than enough steam created to use to steam the milk before it reverts to hot water only (when the temperature and pressure drops)

The light may go on and off during the steaming as the boiler works to maintain pressure/temperature. This is normal and will be the case with most domestic machines and a small number of commercial models.


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

That's the sort of answer i think i was after! Glenn, you have a classic right? So you keep steaming when the light goes out? I just didn't know how quickly it turned back to water. Must keep experimenting!

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a Baby Class which is very similar under the surface. Once I start steaming I keep going and ignore the light going out. I have not run out of steam yet and I am getting increasingly good results the more practice I get.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Nick

I do have a Classic for personal use and another for use in training home baristas.

It takes a while for the pressure to drop enough to get water instead of steam.

I have made a number of milk drinks in fairly quick succession to test and did not notice any degradation in performance until after producing 10 lattes in a row.

I didn't want to push it much further than that though as the boiler was working its socks off to get that far.


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks to the above posts-good to know! Obviously you can't tell if it's turned to water when the steam arm is in the milk. Put's my mind at rest now!

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Nick

There is an audible difference when water is coming out rather than steam.

If you have a thin walled jug you may also feel the difference in pressure.

My advice is to play.

Instead of using milk to test, try using 1 drop of fairy liquid in 1-2 cups of water in your jug. This reacts well to form a milk-like consistency and is good for steaming practice. Just don't use more than 1 drop or you will be in bubble heaven in no time at all!

You will be able to test the steaming capacity without costing more than the price of a pint of water and a drop of fairy liquid.


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Glenn,

I do have a proper frothing jug, not sure what capacity, i'd describe it as medium size! Have watched the washing up liquid trick on youtube so i must have a go. I do need to have a play like this because i usually end up with a tonne of froth on my milk! I rarely drink cappucino etc it's my girlfriend who i make them for. Will post how/if i succeed!


----------

